# best mountain bike destinations in the world?



## sacredrides (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi folks:

I own a mountain bike adventure company (Sacred Rides), and we're looking for new destinations to add to our current trips in BC, Utah, Guatemala, Peru, Chile, New Zealand, and Croatia/Slovenia.

Any suggestions? We're looking for places with something unique to offer, perhaps some interesting culture or other adventure opportunities. Spectacular scenery a must.

If you have any stories to share about a great riding destination, please let me know.

We have a very strong social and environmental responsibility mandate, and all of our tours are designed to support the people and the communities where we ride:

http://www.sacredrides.com/sustainability/responsibleriding

Thanks for your help!

Yours,

Mike Brcic, president/owner
Sacred Rides Mountain Bike Holidays
http://www.sacredrides.com


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Tahoe*

Lake Tahoe! Plenty of trails, close to Downieville and hard to beat the scenery. Many photos, videos, etc. on my site.


----------



## sacredrides (Apr 11, 2008)

*wow*

nice scenery. What's the riding like - technical? Smooth? Steeps? Big epics?


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Everything*



sacredrides said:


> nice scenery. What's the riding like - technical? Smooth? Steeps? Big epics?


Tahoe has every type of riding. About 2/3 of the Tahoe Rim Trail (TRT), which encircles the lake, is open to mountain biking. And there are many other very easy to very technical rides above the lake. You can also string together several sections of the TRT to make 40 - 60 mile epics. But I would say the majority of the rides are nice XC.

I describe and document several rides on my site, but there are many more. Every ride has breathtaking views and perfect weather in the summer and fall. For more on the TRT go here: http://www.tahoerimtrail.org/


----------



## telebiker (May 6, 2004)

Mike,

I've been checking out telepherique assisted riding in the Alps. Zermatt area. Spectacular scenery and wicked downhills. Recently featured in Bike Mag.

Oregon has some beautiful river trails. Mackenzie, Willamette and Umpqua rivers have big day rides or multiday possiblities Not too technical but the scenery makes up for it. I was in the Oakridge area last summer and would recommend it as a destination. Easily a week's worth of riding there. The Alpine Trail deserves special mention.

Copper Canyon, Mexico?


----------



## CrimsonFox (Nov 19, 2008)

Sedona, AZ. Awesome views. Technical XC and some easier rides. Vortex zones and magic crystals with healing powers. Plus, you have high end resorts for a great massage or just relaxing in a jacuzzi after a long hard ride. Also, it is 45 mins from some great downhill in Flagstaff, which is a laid back, hippie/college town with a great downtown and super-friendly locals.


----------



## Badbrain (Sep 15, 2008)

Check out this link to a couple in central Japan. http://www.onelifejapan.com/


----------



## sacredrides (Apr 11, 2008)

looks pretty cool, badbrain! I like their philosophy.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Idaho - Sun Valley Mccall
Oregon Mackenzie River/N. Umpqua/Bend

I was going to suggest BC but never mind.


----------



## clemson (Jan 30, 2004)

there´re some amazing riding spots all over europe.....

for slowenia look at http://www.mtb-slowenien.de/, okay it´s in germanbut you got some nice images

there´s also a nice book from uk
footprint mountain biking europe,,it gives you a good short overview over some nice locations in europe


----------



## sacredrides (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Clemson:

we are already offering a trip in Slovenia (and Croatia): 
http://www.sacredrides.com/tours/croatia

I agree, it is a very beautiful place. I am from Croatia so I have been to that part of the world many times.


----------



## LadyP (Nov 9, 2008)

How about Liguria, Italy?

The maritime alps that cascade into the med, mediavel villages untouched by tourism and the most diverse and stunning mountain ranges in Europe,

And of course Italian food and hospitality.

www.rivierabike.co.uk


----------



## Velebit (Jan 15, 2009)

*MTB mountain bike routes in Croatia and neighborhood*

In addition to the MTB routes in Croatia at the link

http://www.takeadventure.com

you can find routes in Bosnia & Herzegovina, Montenegro and Slovenia too. All routes include GPS tracklog, elevation profile and photo gallery.

For real adventure I recommend the routes in Montenegro, Bosnia and Herzegovina. Croatia and Slovenia are too easy .

I attached 2 images from Brac Island (Croatia) and Volujak mountain (Montenegro and Bosnia & Herzegovina).


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow, beautiful pics.


----------



## sacredrides (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi LadyP:

I actually just had a request earlier this week from someone who wanted to do some biking in the Italian Alps. I was in Cortina D'Ampezzo a few years back and blown away by the scenery.

Mike Brcic, president/owner
Sacred Rides Mountain Bike Holidays
http://www.sacredrides.com


----------



## sacredrides (Apr 11, 2008)

*Croatia*

yes, I know the riding in Croatia and Slovenia well - we do a trip there: http://www.sacredrides.com/tours/croatia and I was just there in September. Quite spectacular. You are the 2nd person to tell me about Bosnia this week. Looks stunning, but it's a bit too far to include in the Croatia trip. Might have to be another trip entirely one day!

We do most of our riding on the Istria peninsula, but I may have to do some more exploring around Rijeka and the islands. Looks amazing.

Yours,

Mike Brcic, president/owner
Sacred Rides Mountain Bike Holidays
http://www.sacredrides.com



Velebit said:


> In addition to the MTB routes in Croatia at the link
> 
> http://www.takeadventure.com
> 
> ...


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Whitefish or Kalispell Montana
We have it all and we are only 1.5 hrs from Fernie.
This is the trail I would guide someone on. Its about 4-5 miles of up for about 15 down. We have a ton of others.


----------



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

Check out Grenada in Spain. 

I was surprised by the terrain and scenery plus the town is pretty cool. There is a small bike rental business in town and many ancient trails.

Lots of history and the food was great too...you need to refuel.

Perfect place to bring a non-biking significant other without them being bored.


----------



## story mt biker (Jan 29, 2008)

A spring, fall, and wintertime (Jan - Jun & Oct - Dec) option could be the Hot Springs / Mt Ida, Arkansas area. There is the IMBA epic Womble trail (37 miles), the new Lake Ouachita Vista Trail (25 miles), The Ouachita National Recreation Trail (91 miles), Little Blakely (18 miles), and Cedar Glades (14 miles). Most of the trails here are all about big climbs, flowing bench cuts, and fast downhills. The Ouachita Trail and Little Blakely offer technical riding and the Womble is pure hand benched bliss. The Hot Springs area has long been a regional vacation destination and Lake Ouachita is one of the cleanest lakes in the country. The best part is there really isn't that many people riding here, yet. If you want to see, some pictures follow this link.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/album.php?aid=2009270&id=1203317761&page=2 and here 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30219723&id=1203317761#/album.php?aid=2012276&id=1203317761

Happy Trails
Jeremy


----------



## Hermosa (Aug 21, 2007)

Couldn't agree more:

http://www.hermosatours.net/ozarks_and_ouachitas.html



story mt biker said:


> A spring, fall, and wintertime (Jan - Jun & Oct - Dec) option could be the Hot Springs / Mt Ida, Arkansas area. There is the IMBA epic Womble trail (37 miles), the new Lake Ouachita Vista Trail (25 miles), The Ouachita National Recreation Trail (91 miles), Little Blakely (18 miles), and Cedar Glades (14 miles). Most of the trails here are all about big climbs, flowing bench cuts, and fast downhills. The Ouachita Trail and Little Blakely offer technical riding and the Womble is pure hand benched bliss. The Hot Springs area has long been a regional vacation destination and Lake Ouachita is one of the cleanest lakes in the country. The best part is there really isn't that many people riding here, yet. If you want to see, some pictures follow this link.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/album.php?aid=2009270&id=1203317761&page=2
> 
> ...


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

These threads want to make me cry.. I look outside and there is a foot of snow, and to top it off, the scenery near me is nothing like that whatsoever..

I need a vacation!!!!!


----------



## sacredrides (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey FisherCraig:

great to connect with you on mtbr. I'm in Toronto so I know what you mean about the snow!

We're doing a bunch of stuff here in Ontario this summer, including 2 weekend skills camps (1 at Hardwood Hills and 1 at Buckwallow). I'm also about to announce a monthly coaching series we're doing for people serious about taking their skills to the next level: meet at a different MTB location 1 Saturday a month for 6 months and work on skills for racing, downhilling, climbing, trials, etc... At the end you'll be a pro!

If you want more information, give me a shout at 888-423-7849 or visit our website

Hope to ride with you this summer!


----------



## ttowry (Feb 2, 2009)

i wish it wasn't so rainy here... i'm ready to ride!!


----------



## rogerdodger (Mar 8, 2009)

Nepal has some good places to offer. quarry ride just out of Kathmandu









The Annapurnas


----------



## rogerdodger (Mar 8, 2009)

And New Zealand has plenty of places. This is Nelson south Island


----------



## akmojo (Mar 25, 2009)

What about the last frontier? Alaska. We have a few 20-40 mile singletrack trails all within the same area for easy shuttling. Beautifull mountains, rivers, glaciers, and wildlife.


----------



## sacredrides (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey AKmojo:

I've always thought about riding up in AK. I've never been that far north. What's the singletrack like where you are - enough to occupy a fella for a week? XC? Lots of climbing? Where do you live?

I hope to get up there one day soon!


----------



## akmojo (Mar 25, 2009)

I sent you a PM but for everyone else, yes you could easily spend a week here and pedal 100 miles of singletrack through Alaskan wilderness.


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

i will have to second the motion on Tahoe. best riding spot i have ever been. every type of trail and riding you have ever dreamed of. best scenery and yes it is close to the mecca of AM riding, Downiville, if i remember right it was about a 2 hour drive from my old house in Tahoe City. I'm gonna move back after college. only 5 years to go after school gets out this summer. It's that great!! I would defiantly take a tour if you guys were there.


----------



## Blu Paj (Apr 2, 2009)

http://www.rideforrest.com.au/

http://www.endlessride.com/php/home.php

I can reccomend both these places


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

rogerdodger said:


> The Annapurnas


wow
:thumbsup: 
i definitely approve...do you have that in a higher resolution that i can use as a desktop?


----------



## rogerdodger (Mar 8, 2009)

bucksaw87 said:


> wow
> :thumbsup:
> i definitely approve...do you have that in a higher resolution that i can use as a desktop?


 sorry I do have the high res ones, but I'm still traveling and dont have them with me.


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

rogerdodger said:


> sorry I do have the high res ones, but I'm still traveling and dont have them with me.


sounds good...you do take great pictures though :thumbsup:


----------



## rogerdodger (Mar 8, 2009)

bucksaw87 said:


> sounds good...you do take great pictures though :thumbsup:


Weeeell Id like to take credit for them but honestly with a backdrop like the Himalayas, its really just a matter of point and shoot and the pic is going to turn out awesome. But I'll take the complement anyway, its just what I need right now to give me incentive to get off my ass and write up my ride reports from a really fun couple of night rides I just did in Malaysia in the jungle!


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

New Mexico - Can't beat it. Lots of Riding options. From the Rocky Mountains Up North (Taos, Angel Fire) Down through the Rio Grande Valley (Santa Fe, Los Alamos, Albuquerque) or down south in the Desert Mountains (Las Cruces, El Paso).

Check out the New Mexico Thread. Lots of pics and vids from the locals

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=527342
http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=91


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

if you choose tahoe i will guide the tours. any possibility?


----------



## sacredrides (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey Matt:

Tahoe is definitely on the radar, but not for 2009. Too many things on the go right now. Perhaps in 2010? Feel free to drop me a line: [email protected] with your thoughts, ideas, qualifications,etc...


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

rogerdodger said:


> Weeeell Id like to take credit for them but honestly with a backdrop like the Himalayas, *its really just a matter of point and shoot and the pic is going to turn out awesome*. But I'll take the complement anyway, its just what I need right now to give me incentive to get off my ass and write up my ride reports from a really fun couple of night rides I just did in Malaysia in the jungle!


*snort*
you haven't seen my camera take long-distance pictures


----------



## jw8725 (Jun 12, 2009)

Consider having something in the United Kingdom? Plenty of gorgeous places around here.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

What about Norway?


----------



## sacredrides (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes, I was just at a tourism conference where NOrway did a presentation. It looks absolutely stunning. We might head there in summer 2010!


----------



## ReeCee (Aug 21, 2009)

What about rides around Seattle WA?

Haney Meadow - National Forest land and bikes are allowed









Buck Creek - Near Mount Rainier with epic views









Teanaway - 80 miles from downtown Seattle and epic views as well


----------



## khelzy09 (Nov 19, 2009)

those are great pictures..
a very relaxing to look at..
btw, i found a site where you can find a list of mountain biking destinations
see here


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

khelzy09 said:


> those are great pictures..
> a very relaxing to look at..
> btw, i found a site where you can find a list of mountain biking destinations
> see here


That list doesn't include St. George, Utah with many world class trails such as Gooseberry Mesa, Little Creek Mountain, JEM, Zen Trail, the Red Rock Rampage site and much more. Truly the most fun area I've ever found to mountain bike


----------



## tls36 (Dec 10, 2005)

Moab, it really lived up to my expectations!


----------



## jacostrydom (Dec 3, 2009)

A super 18 day trail in South Africa was developed and is named 18 days around Lesotho.
Links to enter the first three tours for 2010:

http://www.cyclelab.com/default.asp?Id=188&des=content#Lesotho1

http://www.cyclelab.com/default.asp?Id=188&des=content#Lesotho2

http://www.cyclelab.com/default.asp?Id=188&des=content#Lesotho3

Also the website with all the info:
www.groep7.co.za/bunduwebsite/index.html


----------



## killerdj72 (Dec 7, 2009)

Think about Chile and the Andes.....
Serious trails, fantastic food, and scenary ...breath taking...


----------



## sacredrides (Apr 11, 2008)

hey killerdj72:

we've already got a great trip in Chile, mountain biking and surfing:

http://www.sacredrides.com/tours/chile/surfsingletrack

I agree - it's pretty awesome!


----------



## hannibal smith (Jun 9, 2009)

akmojo said:


> What about the last frontier? Alaska. We have a few 20-40 mile singletrack trails all within the same area for easy shuttling. Beautifull mountains, rivers, glaciers, and wildlife.


 So true! There are trails near Bear Glacier, outside Seward Alaska that seem like a Fairytale.

Tiny perfect flowers on waving fields of green with snow-capped gorges and mountains in the distance. Meadows that you just take off your shoes and walk on the dry moss until you see a little rock rimmed pond filled with ice cold water (in the Summer) maybe 2 feet deep.

Zero litter, and not a soul in sight. I am spoiled rotten living in Santa Barbara, California, and Alaska has us beat in some regards.


----------



## sacredrides (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow, very poetic. I'm packing already. You should write copy for travel companies...


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

+1 for the UK. I did a trip there in '07 and can't wait to go back! 7Stanes and Coed y Brenin are must do's. Stanes is in southern Scotland and CyB is in northern Wales. I have friends who run a guide service in Snowdonia (most northern Wales) called Bikefax.com. Check 'em out and get their guides! Tell 'em I sent ya, may not get you a discount but it'll let 'em know how you found 'em. As for CyB, there's a shop at the Visitor Centre but a better one in the town of Dolgellau called Dolgellau Cycles. It's only a few minutes drive from CyB Visitor Centre. If you go to CyB, stay at Cae Gwyn Farm - they have a B&B, bunkhouse, camping,or an RV you can stay in . Washer / dryer onsite, nice restroom facilities for campers / bunkhouse. The B&B is very comfy and affordable. Oh, they have wi-fi too so you can stay in touch with home and world news. 

I'm hoping to do trips to southeast China, Bosnia, and the UK as soon as details are worked out with contacts there. 

Good luck! Maybe we can partner on a trip sometime. Let me know if you want to come to Pisgah National Forest in western North Carolina -- EPIC east coast riding!


----------



## davyb123 (Jan 29, 2008)

*The Colorado Trail*

You should also consider the Colorado Trail. 500 Miles from Denver to Durango that can take about 20 days to complete. It can be done with or without vehicular help and there are great towns along the way to re-supply in. I have attached a link to a very informative website........

http://www.coloradotrail.org/bike.html

:thumbsup:


----------



## sacredrides (Apr 11, 2008)

*Colorado Trail...*

Wow, looks amazing. Thanks for that.



davyb123 said:


> You should also consider the Colorado Trail. 500 Miles from Denver to Durango that can take about 20 days to complete. It can be done with or without vehicular help and there are great towns along the way to re-supply in. I have attached a link to a very informative website........
> 
> http://www.coloradotrail.org/bike.html
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## webby (Dec 11, 2009)

I nominate Ottawa Ontario!


----------



## JPSC37 (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow thats some awesome photos on here and so many places to one day check out hopefully. I know you already have a few places in Mexico that look beautiful. But there is another place called Punta San Carlos that is growing. The riding is amazing flowing single track with a huge 2,000 foot mesa behind it all. worth the hike/ride to the top for an amazing view like no other. And No one around beside the local fish camp that brings in fresh fish and crab to enjoy. Also are able to learn to Stand up Paddle and Surf if desired. You just don't know until You GO!!


----------



## s0180840 (Sep 6, 2011)

I heard/read a lot of good things about the Spanish Pyrenees and Northern Spain in general (Navarra/Aragon).
Sierra de Guara, Bardenas Reales, Sierra de Urbasa, Ordesa (National Park), ...


----------



## Phab (Nov 9, 2011)

I must say I'm curious about your preferences in Italian roads and locations...


----------



## Lanky_Stu (Sep 25, 2008)

Isle of Skye, there was a cracking segment in earthed 4

If I wasn't a doughnut, I'd post a picture!


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

I vote the place that sells milk in bags:thumbsup: Put your lips together and blow


----------



## jm-lh (Jan 30, 2012)

Although you already have Balkans, but when I was in Romania this summer to visit my GF I was just stunned… The Cluj Area looks best for MTB riding to me, but all over the country are amazing spots… also Bavaria and the Black Forrest offer unique experiences in Germany.


----------



## stuartthomas (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi, 

Really Nepal has very attractive destinations but you can check out the Indotrek go through the website.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

Switzerland is amazing for views and epic trails.but expensive


----------



## Katie785 (Jul 28, 2010)

what about costa rica? I'm trying to plan our Honey Moon somewhere that's warm in November (2013) and has technical mtb as well as beaches and monkeys. CR seems to have all of those, offering a trip would be something to look into


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Arizona has a new trail and it may be the most fun trail in the state. It often swoops thru drainages and is in a Saguaro forest directly below the Superstition Mountains. Gold Canyon's K-Trail is really sweet. Best time to ride it, November thru April.


----------



## richccc (Jan 19, 2011)

Whistler area, hands down. So much in small area.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

I visited your site, I see that there is little Europe, I think that to put a little bit might be a good idea.
If you are looking for adventure & culture you have a very large range between Spain, France, Italy, Slovenia, Croatia, Greece, Poland etc.
It is really impossible to summarize but these are countries that offer what you are looking for.


----------



## sacredrides (Apr 11, 2008)

*European MTBing*

Hi Toscana,

we are indeed expanding in Europe. In addition to our Slovenia/Croatia trip, we're also adding an amazing new 8-day trip in the Swiss/Italian Alps (Davos + Livigno area). We hope to expand to other European destinations in 2014 and beyond - there's so much amazing riding there!


----------



## Edu Guilhon (Oct 30, 2009)

How about Brazil?!
Chapada Diamantina is the best MTB spot here! Although it s not very famous yet for MTBs&#8230; lol
Amazing landscape, very safe, insane waterfalls, tons of km/miles of single tracks, a lot of history, great infrastructure for tourists&#8230;

It is in the State of Bahia, so you can also double the trip with lots of paradise beaches at the shore (where you have to fly in).

Check this out:
Brasil Ride
A big XC race event that happens there every year.

There are lots of AM trials as well.

There are already some companies working with guided groups of MTBers there, with english spoken guides. You just have to associate to one of them and it's done.

Hope it helps.

Cheers!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

sacredrides said:


> Hi Toscana,
> 
> we are indeed expanding in Europe. In addition to our Slovenia/Croatia trip, we're also adding an amazing new 8-day trip in the Swiss/Italian Alps (Davos + Livigno area). We hope to expand to other European destinations in 2014 and beyond - there's so much amazing riding there!


Will be interesting to see what you schedule. Lots of action in the Graubunden Livigno area


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

Usually they are. But there are also fascinating places in the plains or in the hills.
It depends on how a certain area has been humiliated by concrete, roads or some type of agriculture.


----------



## paulventer (Jan 10, 2013)

*South Africa MTB*



jacostrydom said:


> A super 18 day trail in South Africa was developed and is named 18 days around Lesotho.
> Links to enter the first three tours for 2010:
> 
> It really seems that South Africa has some of the worlds most EPIC events. . .


----------



## BDozer (Mar 25, 2012)

I'll throw Yangshou, Guangxi, China into the ring as an off the beaten path option. The scenery is unlike anything I've seen else where. Skip the more well know neighboring city Guilin for Yangshuo. Bike till you drop during the day and there are tons of other activities in the city and on the Li River for the rest of your time there.


----------



## icsloppl (Nov 1, 2012)

If / when the Pacific Crest Trail is opened to biking, the Oregon stretch will be an epic ride that can be readily supported by a tour organization. 
Road access is good, the trail is more than 95% ridable (I've hiked it and that's my estimate anyway), and lots of people will want to do it and will need a support structure, as solo / unsupported rides will be no fun at all.
And of course detailed guide books already exist, again making logistics easy.


----------



## paulventer (Jan 10, 2013)

If you have to choose one MTB XC location in the US - what will it be?


----------



## sacredrides (Apr 11, 2008)

*Nepal MTB*

beautiful photos!

We do offer an amazing trip in Nepal: Treasures of the Himalaya | Sacred Rides. pretty awesome combo of incredible MTB, scenery and culture.



rogerdodger said:


> Nepal has some good places to offer. quarry ride just out of Kathmandu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hank13 (Mar 11, 2013)

Watch "Where the Trail Ends" it's a great movie and it shows amazing free ride mountains.


----------



## bikingvietnam (Sep 17, 2010)

sacredrides said:


> Hi folks:
> 
> I own a mountain bike adventure company (Sacred Rides), and we're looking for new destinations to add to our current trips in BC, Utah, Guatemala, Peru, Chile, New Zealand, and Croatia/Slovenia.
> 
> ...


Hello
My name Joe Nguyen who is owner The Cycle tours Vietnam website Cycling Vietnam holiday tours,easy biking travel Vietnam. Provide cycling holiday travel as mountain bike, professional asphalt road cycling. Have more than 10 years' experience in the cycling tours business working, challenge passing but thoughtful characteristic, knowledge of Vietnam, one man show for biking tours business in 2004 . No one knows the remote villages and dirt trails of Northern Vietnam or the hidden single track better than Me - true adventure cycling in Vietnam.
I am looking for partner will share mountain bike arrangement in Vietnam.
Please see some of our photo:


----------



## stuart.cunningham (Mar 29, 2011)

bucksaw87 said:


> wow
> :thumbsup:
> i definitely approve...do you have that in a higher resolution that i can use as a desktop?


Manang? Loved the makeshift movie cinemas @ 3500m haha!


----------

